# Ableton Live InstrumentRack -free-



## omaass (5. Dezember 2010)

Diesmal ein kleines Instrumenten Rack zum kostenlosen Download.

„TinySynth“ ist ein sehr einfacher Synthesizer. Er besteht aus zwei Oszillatoren, einem Filter und ein paar kleinen Gadgets, wie „Random Note“ und „Human Touch“. Die Oszillatoren bestehen jeweils aus einem Sample des DSI Evolvers.

Eine kurze Sound Demo und eine kurze Parameter Beschreibung findet ihr wieder in meinem Blog: http://www.olivermaass.wordpress.com

Viel Spaß!

Olli


----------

